# Enzo with a tiny top knot lol



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL, I love the last pic! His tiny top knot is adorable all banded up!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks cute with his top knot. I have to admit the pink heart pendant necklace looks girly for a boy. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> He looks cute with his top knot. I have to admit the pink heart pendant necklace looks girly for a boy. lol


That was my sisters doing LOL


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

He is adorable! 

Where did you get him from? I love Reds and he looks like he will stay pretty dark


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> He looks cute with his top knot. I have to admit the pink heart pendant necklace looks girly for a boy. lol


are there any cute things for the boys??


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> He is adorable!
> 
> Where did you get him from? I love Reds and he looks like he will stay pretty dark



We got him from this Breeder in MI , I hope he stays this red. 
I want him to look like this 

http://www.feuervales.ch/pax-pictures.php

His father is that color and the mom was a apricot


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> That was my sisters doing LOL


he is sucha beautiful dog! his facial expressions are priceless! you have a winner there!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> We got him from this Breeder in MI , I hope he stays this red.
> I want him to look like this
> 
> http://www.feuervales.ch/pax-pictures.php
> ...


Did the breeder have a website or anything? Europeans and the like of done great keeping reds...well red! My goal is to one day have a true Red and White Parti, that and a Tri color Standard


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Did the breeder have a website or anything? Europeans and the like of done great keeping reds...well red! My goal is to one day have a true Red and White Parti, that and a Tri color Standard


She has no website , she breeds for companions etc...

well a lot of the europeans are getting their dogs from USA. here is more info read some of the breeders articles and you will see Majestic dogs imported , along with Farley D dogs http://redpoodlefcipetition.tripod.com/id2.html

I been reading so much about red poodles and looking at pedigrees !

I find it starnge that Farley D and some of the poodle breeders on the west coast say they have red dogs but they look apricot to me. There is a breeder in NV susie Osburne she has nice looking red dogs but they are not that red. We see her dogs at every AKC show we go to. She works with Mark lesiter , Mark usually handles her dogs. We want to get a chance to talk to him , but every show he runs off after he handles the poodles

here is another club http://www.apricotredpoodleclub.com/


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww...those are some cute pictures!


----------



## Maplestars (Jan 4, 2009)

Precious.. How old is he?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think he is 15weeks old Thank you


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Precious, he's soooo pretty. I hope he stays that color red, it's so stunning.


----------



## FVpoodles (Jan 4, 2010)

Paxie sends kisses and says thank you  when I showed him at the World Show in Bratislava this year he had the most hair of all apricots & reds.

atm red Standards in Europe are up and coming. There are 2 Shangri-La girls in the Netherlands, but at the moment color in southern/middle/eastern Europe (and Russia) is coming from 2 matings that Piccadilly's did with Farleys D I am Marcello. This produced Piccadilly's Sparkling Fire who had 2 litters that had a big impact - one at Volzhskoy Serenady, Russia and one at From the Silent Lake. These two litters are behind many of the Reds you see in the ring today. 

In Finland there isn't much red that I know of and in Sweden it is just reaching out lately - Captivation has imported a girl and is importing a boy, and Lammåsen of course 

Farleys D imports - there one boy in Germany, and he's been used rather much at stud as well. Otherwise that's about it for imports from USA, Europe has mostly gotten the blood by using American Studs.

Oh I could go on and on (yes, I have no life and know it all by heart).........

And your baby is adorable!!!  Such a doll, hamming it up for the camera!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just LOVE it when you can finally put that first little, tiny, bubble in the front of a puppy. Enzo is such a beautiful red boy. He looks like quite a happy boy snoozing away there._


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd forgotten what a cute pup he was!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Roxy, He is beautiful. I am a little partial to the reds!!! lol
I especially love the "bling" He is wonderful!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but what a cutie he was! Look at all that beautiful fluff! Puppy photos are so scrumptious.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hahaha thanks guys I was patroling the forum and saw this and I was like this is so old hahaha !


----------

